# Bravus by Aperion subwoofer



## alexander33 (Feb 16, 2012)

Has anyone had any experience, advice, or recommendation regarding the
Bravus by Aperion subwoofer
II 8D Powered Subwoofer. ($404.00 Open box)
The subwoofer will be used in a simple 3.1 HT system.
Mostly just for sound from TV programs. Not too loud
2 front speakers, a receiver and a subwoofer.
Information on this sub:
Key Features include:
•	Single down-firing active 8" aluminum driver
•	Dual side-firing 8" aluminum passive radiators
•	300 watt class D amplifier
•	USB power jack for easy wireless connection
•	Small internally braced 3/4" HDF sealed enclosure
•	Virtually vibration-free cabinet
•	Ten year warranty (two years on the amplifier


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I moved your thread to the appropriate forum. You should get more attention here.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

I haven't used that sub but you should be able to hook it right up to your receiver; set your speakers to "small", subwoofer to "yes" and your crossover to 80hz. If you don't have much bass move it to a corner of your room.

Let us know if you have any questions or issues.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

alexander33 said:


> Has anyone had any experience, advice, or recommendation regarding the
> Bravus by Aperion subwoofer
> II 8D Powered Subwoofer. ($404.00 Open box)
> The subwoofer will be used in a simple 3.1 HT system.
> ...


I actually have a 12D sitting in my other room waiting to be reviewed. I only played around with it briefly, but it seems like a pretty nice subwoofer. $404 is about $100 off, so around 20%. Does it still have the warranty?


----------

